# Richardsons Ground Squirrel



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have been tinkering with the idea of getting one for a while. I dont like to buy on impulse though and have tried to read up but there is not a great deal of info about them as pets on the internet and i cannot find a good care sheet so i have been asking people who own one for info about theirs.

I am steering towards getting 1 but again would still like some more experiences of those who do own them before i make a decision so was wondering if anyone does own 1 could they post their experiences, advice tips etc...

I am looking for what outside enclosure do you have and size etc...

Diet

Handling

And anything else you would like to share.

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You are sooooooo lucky, I adore these and when I have more space I want to get a couple too:no1:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> You are sooooooo lucky, I adore these and when I have more space I want to get a couple too:no1:


They are so sweet arent they! Its just hard to get some info on them.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

I was getting a couple a few months ago but it fell through at the other end and i didnt  but i had done a lot of research mainly on diet so this is the basic and i do have the recipe for rodent blocks somewhere too cos i could not find them in the uk -
BASIC SQUIRREL DIET
-Rodent block, monkey biscuit, or another complete rodent chow should be the basis of the diet (Harlan Teklad 8640, Mazuri, and LabDiet 5001 are three good ones.)
-A hard boiled egg (with shell) provides protein, calcium, PLUS one of the very few dietary sources of Vitamin D.
-A slice of orange or other citrus will aid calcium absorption.
-Natural foods: acorns, magnolia cones, pine cones, branch tips, mushrooms and fungi, dandelion greens can be gathered and given as part of the diet.
-Antlers, tree branches, and cuttlebones provide vitamins, minerals, and keep teeth from overgrowing. All squirrels need to gnaw!
-Natural sunlight or a full-spectrum light (at least 30 min/day) is essential for calcium absorption to prevent Metabolic Bone Disease, which can be fatal.

In addition to the items listed above, feed a variety of foods listed below (all foods are listed in order of how good they are as a calcium source)—Don’t feed too much of any one food

Healthiest Foods (high-calc/low-phos)—Try to include at least 1 or 2 of these foods in your squirrel’s daily diet.
collard greens, mustard spinach, papaya, turnip greens, tofu (w/calcium sulfate or Nigiri), fresh parsley, beet greens, dandelion greens, Chinese cabbage (bok choy), looseleaf lettuce, figs (fresh or dried), kale, valencia oranges, chicory

Other Healthy Foods—Nutritious but not as high in calcium.
yogurt (low-fat, plain or fruit flavored), mushrooms (very high in Vitamin D), green cabbage, watercress, endive, grapes (cut in half), celery, green beans, red cabbage, crabapple, radish, swiss chard, pear, persimmons (native), apple with skin, pineapple, winter squash, watermelon, honeydew melon

Healthy Treats
avocado, cucumber, cherry, romaine lettuce, strawberry, broccoli, apricot, brussels sprouts, cauliflower, carrots, cantaloupe, summer squash, seedless raisins, pumpkin, zucchini, alfalfa sprouts, peach, asparagus, banana, sweet potatoes

Nuts—One or two per day maximum, perferably in the shell.
Ripe brown acorns*, whole roasted pumpkin seeds, and almonds are the best nuts calcium-wise. Hazelnuts, macadamia nuts, English walnuts, pecans, pistachios, and peanuts are next. Avoid cashews, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seed kernals, and pine nuts! They are very high in phosphorus and will cause calcium loss.

Note: Beans, chard, beet greens, rhubarb and spinach contain oxalates and phytates, which decrease the calcium absorption from these foods. Although dairy foods are high in calcium, because of their phosphorus levels they are only moderate calcium sources.

*Can be gathered green; they will ripen inside

Hope that helps...i will try to dig out the block recipe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you seen this site?
Richardson's Ground Squirrels: As Pets


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you amylls great info. :notworthy:

Your a gem Shell thank you i hadnt seen or found that so off to have a look. :2thumb:


----------



## simon222 (Oct 17, 2010)

amylls said:


> I was getting a couple a few months ago but it fell through at the other end and i didnt  but i had done a lot of research mainly on diet so this is the basic and i do have the recipe for rodent blocks somewhere too cos i could not find them in the uk -
> BASIC SQUIRREL DIET
> -Rodent block, monkey biscuit, or another complete rodent chow should be the basis of the diet (Harlan Teklad 8640, Mazuri, and LabDiet 5001 are three good ones.)
> -A hard boiled egg (with shell) provides protein, calcium, PLUS one of the very few dietary sources of Vitamin D.
> ...


 
could you use some of these for Southern Flying Squirrels :notworthy:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

they have richardsons ground squirrels in my local pet store :flrt:


----------

